# Road Trip



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I am considering on taking a road trip this year for a out of state fishing expedition. I was thinking of Presque isle or Devils lake in Michigan. Anyone have any other ideas of good "Road Trip" lakes with some good fishing?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Pep, was definitely going to do the same thing for Presque. As of now there's Powerstroke, Mrphish42, Icebucketjohn, myself and 3-4 other friends and customers on board. Can't give a definite date, but we are going to make a weekend trip out of it as soon as the weather(ice) allows...........Mark


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I went and fished the Broklyn MI area last year and had a good time. We fished Wamplers and Cadillac. We wanted to fish devils lake but the park roads were not plowed and really nasty looking. I am thinking about going back in a week or two. Its going to depend on our weather . I really dont think the fishing is any better up there but they have ice when we dont.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We hit all the lakes around and including Devils Lake in Mich. Was not a good trip. Didn't really see anyone doing much good. We fished four days and caught fish but mostly gills and a few crappies. We are definetly headed back to Presque again this year, just waiting on good ice. Michigan will get ice before Presque Isle though.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

pep if you go to wamplers or devils i just may tag along, if not i'll give you my gps cords from the tournaments i've fished there.


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

my brother was just through Cadilac the other day and he seen about 25 people out fishing that was last Sat. Cadilac is usually the first to freeze and the last to thaw, just throwing that out there. really nice pan fish and some nice Walleye also. and if you want a good smelt triip go to crystal lake in the evening's and take an under water light to bring them in. I tell you what your arm gets tired in a hurry fishing for smelt.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

just an idea....consider spending a weekend at puy in bay in mid february and you will experience world class ice fishing.I've been fishing off pib for 10 years now and even when its not on fire fishing is still 2 to none.have caught many 10# plus eyes off rattlesnake with easy limits most of the time.I dont use a guide but there are plenty to pick from on the island.i recommend john hageman he is an honest man and does a good job.stay close to home save some money and take advantage of the best ice fishing around trust me!good luck Double J


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

just remember if you use the State Parks you may have to buy a park tag,or get ticketed,,


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Fish2win, that would be awesome. I just got done watching the iceman series and now I'm pumped. They were pulling out some really nice perch and crappies. I have been glued to my PC for the pas 2 days just watching videos and chatting on iceshanty.

Mark, Let me know on the details if your interested on having another guy hop along. I defiantly want to do a out of state trip this year.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

just got the word from the last guy last night and jan 2 were off to lake winnebago in WI im sure ill have some pics and a report when i get back. as of this morning they have 7 inches of ice


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Good luck soumds like a great time.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Peple - it's not too far of a drive to Lake Chataqua - only took me about 2 hrs last year towing a trailer and the perch action was great..just another option to consider.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Lightman said:


> Peple - it's not too far of a drive to Lake Chataqua - only took me about 2 hrs last year towing a trailer and the perch action was great..just another option to consider.


Oh yeah???? Sounds interesting. Rumor has it you only have to walk out about 20 yards out to get to the deeper water where the daddy Perch lurk.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

roger23 said:


> just remember if you use the State Parks you may have to buy a park tag,or get ticketed,,


What we need a sticker for parking at say, Catawba, or east harbor ? Hope your talkin Mi. I know Michigan requires it though. Mike


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I fished Devil's Lake last December. Nice lake but caught little, a few crappies, 2 Bluegill and a small pike. Probably will head somewhere in Michigan next week if they have Ice.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Wont be long and lake st. clair will be ready for some nice perch, had some good trips up there in michigan for them.


----------



## tybo (Mar 1, 2009)

Called the marina at Baw Beese lake (Hillsdale) and they said the ponds around are fishable and the smaller lakes should be ready to fish this weekend. They said about another week of cold weather for wamplers.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

not sure where i want to go but I wan tto get on some perch was considering going out of state don't really care where I go just want to catch some fish


----------

